# Impressions of the Powermatic 3520b after 4 months of ownership



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. As a Powermatic fan I have yet to see anything that I would not give a 5 star rating to. I have one of these on my list so this info has been helpful.


----------



## RBWoodworker

Im in need of a good lathe, and was wondering just how much do these Powermatics go for? I was looking into a Oneway lathe but want to do my research first


----------



## croessler

Powermatic, like many mfg's, raised their prices at the end of the year. So from what I can tell it seems to be selling for between $3,000 and $3,500. Shipping will be a nice chunk added on as well if you cannot pick it up at a store.


----------



## croessler

Also, in talking to various folks about lathes prior to my purchase it seems that there are three very dedicated camps: Oneway, Powermatic & Nova owners. Each seems to have it's quirks; I chose the Powermatic over the Nova because I got the 35" bed right from the start without adding an extension.

I have used Powermatic machines in the past and have always been impressed by their level of craftsmanship and attention to detail. Combine that with their reputation for standing by their product and that they have a local reseller (Woodcraft in my case) and it was a done deal. Of course I still think $3k is lot of money but on the flip side I don't think I'll ever need to purchase another lathe and I could easily expect to pass this one one to someone else in the family.


----------



## knotscott

Now that's a lathe! Nice job on the review.


----------



## peruturner

That is the lathe Ill get some day,or make one like it(have made 3 lathes and they still working like the first day


----------



## Big_Bob

FYI

I recently checked with The Tool Nut, http://www.toolnut.com/ they will sell it for less than $3000 with a free bed extension and free shipping. I think this offer is over is only good until April 1st. However they say they will always have the lowest price. I also know someone that bought this lathe from them and he was vary happy with them.


----------



## croessler

That's an excellent price Bob…. The bed extension alone is usually somewhere around $300 - $400.


----------



## DocK16

AS someone in the market for a heavier lathe this was a very helpful review. As always the price is the biggest hurdle.


----------



## ropedog

this is a great lathe, plenty of power, smooth and quiet. so far the only time mine has shaken was when spinning an offset winged bowl, but a little shelf underneath the lathe and a couple pieces of hard maple and no more shaking. 5 stars is the right grade for this lathe. also oneways are great lathes, a little more expensive, but the hollow tube the lathe is made of is know to hum while the machine is on, not a big deal just an anoyance.


----------



## radioelectrico

Envy…


----------



## PurpLev

nice review, looks like a terrific tool.


----------



## Lemonpie

I have owned a Powermatic 3520a for about 5 years. Wonderful machine. Only one problem with mine and I am sure others as well. Don't turn on an AM radion while using the lathe. Reception is wiped out even for neighbors!


----------



## croessler

Wow built-in Radio Jamming!!!! What a nice feature….


----------



## Padre

Pat Johnson in Wetumpka, Alabama makes one great set of wheels for the 3520b. His email is [email protected] I have no interest in his business other than being a happy customer.


----------



## radioelectrico

Be careful with FCC!!!


----------



## croessler

Chip,

Thanks for the information. My only concern would be that having it on casters would negatively affect the stability.


----------



## croessler

In case anyone is interested Tom Hintz of NewWoodworker did a review on this lathe as well.


----------



## Knuckles

Very envious. Thanks for the review.


----------



## yankee2

I have one of these 3520bs, and I like it a lot. Has anyone noticed noisy bearings? Mine were noisy from the start, and have gotten worse in just 4-5 months of use. Otherwise I just LOVE this lathe. I also own a Jet 1442VS, also nice for its size, but the PM is a MUCH better lathe.

Having continuously variable speed, a 1 1/4" spindle, a sliding headstock, a 2 hp motor, the 18" bed extension kit (which BTW raises the gvw to 750 lbs) all put the 3520b in the woodturning big leagues. I bolted the old Jet to the floor, but haven't needed to bolt this one down, even though I commonly turn logs and log halves 12-15" in diameter, roughed with a chainsaw. The Jet would have danced all over the shop; the PM just stands there like a rock. The 3520b is an outstanding bowl lathe.

Did you know that the late famous Kentucky woodturner Rude Osolnick helped design it? And that using the bed extension, one can turn up to a 32" diameter slab? This is THE big lathe bargain, especially if you need its capabilities, i.e. if you are a bowl turner.

I'd recommend that anyone looking to buy one check out Osolnick Machinery & Supplies., of Berea, KY. (https://www.osolnikmachinery.com/cart.aspx). When virtually every other dealer was selling them for $3400, they sold me mine for that price WITH the 18" bed extension kit, a $400 option which I wanted. A month or so ago (~3/2009) I think they were asking $3200 (probably just for the lathe only). Today they are selling them for only $3099!

Personally, I like doing business with the famous woodturner's family, especially when they are giving me the best deal by far. Did you know that this lathe, which lists for $4217 today, could be had a year or so ago (brand new from the manufacturer) for only $2800? Prices are rising fast, so if you think you might want one, don't delay too long.

Cost sensitive or not cost sensitive, this is a great bowl lathe.


----------



## a1Jim

looks like a winner chris


----------



## TedSherman

I have a question for y'all: I have an opportunity to buy one of these, without the motor/inverter/innards, for $400. It has the pulleys and they're still good. Bed/Tailstock, rest of headstock all in fine condition. Motor/etc got damaged by heat. Anyway, is this worth buying without the motor/inverter/etc for $400 and refurbishing (either with original or aftermarket parts)? If so, is there anywhere on the 'net that could walk me through the process, so to speak? The unit is only 3 hours from me, and Powermatic (JET) is less than 30 minutes north of me. Any advice/suggestions (like where to purchase aftermarket parts) would be greatly appreciated.


----------

